# Modifier AI and 25



## librak1 (Dec 29, 2010)

Does anyone know when a combination modifier is used, (ex. AI and 25) does it matter in sequence which one goes first?  (ex. AI25 or 25AI)  Thanks


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 29, 2010)

You put the modifier that affects payment the most first.  Since AI is informational only and the 25 determine if the visit level should be paid ... put the 25 first then the AI


----------

